
React Tetris – built with redux, immutable - zthomas
http://www.gitlogs.com/repos/chvin/react-tetris
======
petercooper
[https://github.com/chvin/react-tetris](https://github.com/chvin/react-tetris)

------
throwaway2016a
This is surprisingly complete... it has i18n support, uses webpack [1], ES6,
sound, I can't find any gameplay mechanics that are missing...

Good job. I can't help to be a little envious they were able to find time to
build this.

[1] I personally don't like webpack but to each their own

------
OskarS
There's something quite... strange... about showing off how you can use your
framework to reimplement games from the 1980s that ran on computers millions
of times slower than modern computers.

~~~
jameskilton
Tetris is my go-to and my #1 recommendation when someone asks how to get into
game programming. It's such a simple game conceptually but surprisingly
difficult to actually implement.

~~~
lucideer
I've never tried building a Tetris but if it's as difficult as you say, I
guess this must be doubly impressive
[https://gist.github.com/aemkei/1672254](https://gist.github.com/aemkei/1672254)

~~~
throwaway2016a
It all depends on how much of the gameplay mechanics you implement. That
implementation has very few of the gameplay mechanics.

Still very impressive none-the-less... I bet most coders couldn't do tic-tac-
toe in that little code.

------
eecks
Nice. Just played it. Works perfectly.

